# DU Hunting Gear on sale at WalMart



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

All DU hunting gear is 50% off at WalMart. I picked up a pair of Advantage Wetlands bibs for $35 and a 3-in-1 parka for $65. Hopefully the stuff isn't crap. Does anybody own any DU gear and if so, how has it held up?


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

I bought Wally mart DU stuff last year after the season at 50% off. I got a jacket, pants and a vest. Used the jacket quite a bit this season and I was happy with the quality.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Have the 4 in 1 parka, it's as tough as they come but the pants were crap, after maybe 10 hunts they wore down enough to where the nylon inside was fraying around the seam. Jacket Yeah, Pants Neah.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Since you guys are talkin about clothing that last's, I thought I would bring up Winchester clothing. It is worth the money, I have had the pants and bibs for 2 seasons now and they have really takin a beating. From crawling through corn fields in the spring to walking throught the toughest of sage brush out west, i havent put one hole in them yet. The only thing i dont like about my coat is it's a wadder jaket so it kinda lets in the cold air when you are sittin down in your blind. Do any of you guys own any winchester clothing?


----------



## SiouxperDave (Sep 3, 2002)

I own a Winchester coverall that I've had for about 10 years. It's faded a little and has a couple of patches but has held together quite well.


----------

